# PPB / WPB on Anzac Day



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

With the weather not looking too good next weekend I reckon I'm going to use my fishing pass for Anzac day instead.

Sunnyside & Ricketts haven't fished that well this weekend so I'm open to suggestions. I would prefer to fish the morning which would suit the high tide in PPB at 8am.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

hrmmm... I'm up for a fish to, but not sure were. Anderson's Inlet perhaps?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Good luck gents, I'm a no show tommorrow


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Im a no show for anzac day but might be on for the weekend.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya Grant ... cant make it out for a fish tommorrow  she's looking pretty bloody rough forecast.good luck fellas


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> heya Grant ... cant make it out for a fish tommorrow  she's looking pretty bloody rough forecast.good luck fellas


[email protected]#$ing BoM keeps changing the forecast :evil:

5th, Inverloch is a damn long hike from Hawthorn but the Salmon there have my name on them come September.

I reckon I'm going to check the wind first thing in the morning before I decide what to do.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck all. I'll be car-less for about another week.


----------

